# Thinning Their Fur



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

OK, so I'm getting quite into this grooming lark  Have so much kit, that if you'd told me from the outset I'd be buying clippers, grooming table and professional scissors, I wouldn't have believed you 

I've now trimmed Millie's fur back with the clippers to a medium length and don't really want her to go short (think I've been too scared for life). But if thats the answer then I will go short.

But before I take that step (and open to all advice), is there anything that will now thin the fur out to give less weight, help with cooling her down and slow down the dreaded matts.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I use the matt buster from PaH on Izzy - it seems to thin the coat too


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit's coat is so thick that the only thing that easily goes through it is a Karlie comb, which I try and use often. This does seem to remove loose hair. I have a red Les Pooches brush and it is quite a chore as I can only get through such small sections at a time and Biscuit seems to hate it!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta has a very thick coat compaired to the others. but i like their bodys shirt so i clip them back with a 5 blade. but concidering going back down the a 7 as that makes their coat smoothe and lasts longer between clips. it also shows up my parti girls ticking more which i like. also gyosy suffers with the heat which is surprizing because she is so skinny and light in colour. where as inca doesnt bother with the heat. 

go on be brave go that wee bit shorter it will grow back before you know it. and it will show up her roan lovely.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

The Mikki matt breaker thins the coat, I use it on Daisy's but when she is wet. Loads of fur comes out!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

You're welcome to try my Mars Coat King, shall I bring it on Friday?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Clare, that would be brilliant.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> You're welcome to try my Mars Coat King, shall I bring it on Friday?


Would love to know how you get on Julie. x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll let you know Jane. I met a lady in the park today who had cooed over Millie last week. She said she could tell her fur was trimmed and thinner than last week, so maybe I'm doing ok really.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Thinning scissors work as well.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I've just gone over bailey's coat with the thinning scissors this will lot ruin it atall will it?

I didn't want to cut it short just yet as he's still only young but wanted to take some of the density out of it with the weather being so warm


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I must admit, I used the thinning scissors this afternoon. Strange things aren't they. You snip away and not much comes away and then you comb it through and loads comes out. I was quite pleased with the results. Managed to thin more around Millie's neck and the backs of her legs.


----------

